# طريق النمو الصحيح في الحياة الروحية



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

​
أجعل  شغلك الشاغل وتركيزك الأعظم ومحور حياتك كله في أن تطلب الله من كل قلبك  أن يكون مالك بنوره ومهيمن بروحه على هيكل جسدك ويدوم فيه، وأن وضعت في  قلبك أن تقتني محبة الله وتتشرب منها، فهيأ نفسك لها وركز في وصية الله،  طالباً معونة القوة العُليا أي الروح القدس، لكي يكون القوة المصاحبة لك في  كل شيء لتكون قادراً على تتميم الوصية بسهولة، فيُكتمل إيمانك ليكون عاملاً  بالمحبة، فتثمر الثمر اللائق بالبذرة الصالحة المزروعة في داخلك.


 ولا  تنسى أن هذا كله يرتكز على الصلاة الكثيرة بمداومة بكل صبر وتأني مع  استمرار المكوث عند قدمي المُخلِّص تحت سلطان كلمة الله وليس فوقها، لكي  تتأدب النفس وتتقوم في البرّ، لذلك علينا أن نتوسل بتواضع عظيم إلى الله أن  يُعيننا ويُعضدنا على تقويم سلوكنا ويلبسنا روح طهارته الخاصة، فالبئر  عميقة بالنسبة لنا ولكن ماءها عذب للغاية وطيب للنفس ومعزيها جداً، فالباب  ضيق والطريق وعر كله مشقات وآلام كثيرة، لكن المدينة التي نسير نحوها  ممتلئة فرحاً وسروراً ويستحيل مقارنة مجدها الفائق بما في هذا العالم من  مسرات وأفراح عظيمة ونجاحات فائقة، والجبل شامخ وعالي جداً ولكن أعلاه كنوز  عظيمة فائقة للغاية، فالصلاة صعبة فيها مشقة ووجع لأنها تحتاج أن نتسلقها  ببذل الذات في تواضع ووداعة قلب، والوصول لغايتنا مشقة فائقة لأن فيها  تنازل عن رغبات قلبنا النجس الذي يخدعنا كثيراً بشهوات قد تُسرنا وقتياً،  لكنها تقتلنا بطيئاً مثلما يسري السم ببطء في من يتناوله مع العسل الحلو  والطعام الشهي.


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مفيد , شكراً استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> موضوع مفيد , شكراً استاذ ايمن



وهبنا الله أن ننمو بسهولة بدون معوقات في طريق الحياة آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (25 أغسطس 2013)

علينا أن نتوسل بتواضع عظيم إلى الله أن يُعيننا ويُعضدنا على تقويم سلوكنا ويلبسنا روح طهارته .  آمين
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوع جميل و مفيد جدا جدا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

اكيد موضوع جميل ومفيد وقييم كعادة مواضيع حضرتك استاذنا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك .
​


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

آه أيها السيد الرب أنظر إلينا بعينيك التي هي لهيب نار
اكسينا قداستك واعطينا نعمة طهارتك لتكون كساء نفوسنا الخاص
فنقدر على معاينة مجدك المخفي فيك ونتعرف على كنوزك المُحيية والمُشبعه لنفوسنا جداً
نمينا يا الله العظيم الأبدي المملوء مجداً ومجدنا بمجدك أيها القدوس البهي
وزيل كل معوقات طريق التقوى من أمام أقدامنا واملأ نفوسنا صلاحاً
واعطينا قوتك لترافقنا للمدينة السماوية
لنسكن معك إلى الأبد
في راحتك الدائمة
آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم يا إخوتي ويملأ قلوبنا صلاحاً وفرحاً 
بحضوره الخاص معنا كوعده الصادق آمين​


----------



## mary naeem (25 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مميز من خادم ممميز
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويهبك نعمة فوق نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (25 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ولا  تنسى أن هذا كله يرتكز على الصلاة الكثيرة بمداومة بكل صبر وتأني مع  استمرار المكوث عند قدمي المُخلِّص تحت سلطان كلمة الله وليس فوقها،
> ​




*سلمت يمينك أستاذي الغالي
سطور بمنتهي البساطة التي تمس عُمق القلب

إذا تكون الصلاة بقلب مُنسحق و حرارة و ثقة و رجاء
هي إستعلان و إستدعاء لتدخل شخص الفادي بحياتنا
و لكي ما تتحول هذه الصلاة من مجرد كلمات نُرددها
إلي فعل مؤثر .......... بفضل الثقة و الرجاء الأبدي الراسخ

خالص الشكر أستاذي للدعوة بالمُشاركة
و نوال بركة العمل و كل عمل صالح يُمجد
أسم رب القوات القدوس*​


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يفرح قلوبنا معاً بعمل نعمته في قلوبنا ليظهر ثمره النفيس فينا آمين
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع و كلمات عميقة جداااااا
تسلم الايادي استاذي
ربنا يعطيك نعمة فوق نعمة


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

يهبنا كلنا معاً ولنصلي لأجل بعض البعض دائماً
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام وفرح في الروح القدس آمين​


----------



## اليعازر (25 أغسطس 2013)

تفرح نفسي دائماً بقراءة مواضيعك الروحية الرائعة

التي أحس ( في مكانٍ ما ) بأنها تخاطبني شخصيّاً

في الزمان المناسب.

ربنا يباركك.
.


----------



## magdyzaky (25 أغسطس 2013)

_*كلامك جميييييييييل يا استاذ ايمن ربنا يعوضك خيييييييييييييير *_


----------



## ملك العين (25 أغسطس 2013)

وأن وضعت في قلبك أن تقتني محبة الله وتتشرب منها، فهيأ نفسك لها وركز في وصية الله، طالباً معونة القوة العُليا أي الروح القدس، لكي يكون القوة المصاحبة لك في كل شيء لتكون قادراً على تتميم الوصية بسهولة، فيُكتمل إيمانك ليكون عاملاً بالمحبة، فتثمر الثمر اللائق بالبذرة الصالحة المزروعة في داخلك.

رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي الغارس فينا كلمته يرعاها داخلنا حتى تُثمر لأجل مجده
صلوا لأجلي يا إخوتي طالباً أن تصحبكم قوة المعونة العُليا في سرّ التقوى آمين
​


----------



## *koki* (25 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أن هذا كله يرتكز على الصلاة الكثيرة بمداومة



فعلا
شكرا جدااااا على الافاده


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يسعدك بغنى مجده الخاص آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع حلو حلو للغاية 
الصلاة 
اقصر طريق الي اللة
والايمان والثقة واليقين ان نثبت 
بانتظار تحقيق الطلبة من اللة 
الرب يباركك ويعطيك نعمة فوق نعمة ومجد 
شكرا يا استاز ايمن فعلا موضوع رائع 
واسلوبك راقي وبسيط اي عقل يفهمة بسهولة 
اتمنى لك دوام  المحبة السماوية التي تظهر من كلام الله المعطى على لسانك
سلام الرب معك


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

خدمه صوم صلاه عطاء 
كل دا وسيله للهدف الاعظم 
وهو رضا رب المجد والوصول لملكوته الابدى 
موضوع مميز جدا استاذ ايمن
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي الذي معنا لا يفارقنا، بل أقرب إلينا من أنفسنا
يعطيكم يا إخوتي فيض سيل جارف من النعمة لتفرحوا وتبتهجوا جداً
وتكون حياتكم ثابته فيه مستنيرة عيون أذهانكم بنوره العظيم آمين
​


----------



## كلي أمل (26 أغسطس 2013)

يسلمو استاذي موضوع قيم كل الشكر على مجهودك


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

فقط لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*


			الصلاة صعبة فيها مشقة ووجع لأنها تحتاج أن نتسلقها ببذل الذات في تواضع ووداعة قلب، والوصول لغايتنا مشقة فائقة لأن فيها تنازل عن رغبات قلبنا النجس الذي يخدعنا كثيراً بشهوات قد تُسرنا وقتياً، لكنها تقتلنا بطيئاً مثلما يسري السم ببطء في من يتناوله مع العسل الحلو والطعام الشهي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه الروووووعة دي يا استاذي

موضوع مفيد اووووووي كالعادة طبعا 
و اكثر من رائع بجد 

ربنا يباركك استاذي و يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة
و يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

الروعة هو باب المجد المفتوح لنا لكي ندخل ونرى ونشبع
إلهنا الحي يشبع نفسك ونفسي وكل من يطلبه بمجده آمين
​


----------

